# I microwaved my diapers...



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

...and my stink is GONE!









I am so thrilled.







I had two fireflys I bought off the TP that had ammonia-style stink BAD. I tried everything short of bleach - hottest water, more detergent, stripping, borax, baking soda, vinegar, tto, bac out, nothing worked for more than a day or two. I was so tired of these diapers, they just wouldn't stop stinking.

It was so easy. Evenly damp diaper sealed in a freezer weight ziplock bag, 10 minutes on high in an 800 watt oven. Allowed to cool. Washed and dried as usual. I followed a protocol I helped develop years ago for sterilizing urinary catheters. It worked like a charm. No stink for over two weeks. Just the sweet smell of wet hemp and baby pee.

I have long suspected that stink is germ related and not caused by detergent build-up, that the build-up was just another symptom of the problem. I am now convinced. All the cures for stink, including microwave sterilization, kill germs. These diapers just weren't getting clean, and once the bacteria moved in, it was difficult to get them out.

Warning: Microwave at your own risk. My snaps and elastic seem fine, but your experience might be different. There is also a risk of fire, the diaper must be wet. Do not microwave metal snaps.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

oh wow! I got some ffs dipes from the TP recently that the mama told me would need stripping. And I tried stripping them but don't have the greatest access to a washing machine, and they are still kind of stinky and leaky. I have them soaking in hot water and baking soda right now, but I think I will go nuke em! Thanks for the tip mama!


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

wow, mama, you are brave!

I bet you won't find that in a microwave cookbook


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, I nuked em too! Jut did the ones with aplix, I have some with metal snaps too that need stripping. They're back in the hot water/tto/baking soda soak until the morning, when I'll wash and dry them and hope for the best!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanilla*
wow, mama, you are brave!

Ya, nuking fireflies gets my respect!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay, if my Bac-Out tonight doesn't work, I'm doing this next!


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

vanilla said:


> wow, mama, you are brave!
> 
> 
> > I figured I didn't have anything to lose. I couldn't stand the diapers as they were, and I couldn't resell them in good conscience.
> ...


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I see you made senior member Kari mom! Woo hoo!!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Interesting.....

I have commercial washers in my building so I cannot control extra rinses and water levels. There are ONLY 3 settings hot, warm and cold :LOL So Shelly's Suds Free Stripping will not work.

Perhaps some nuking. Although I do not have too bad of a smell...Hmmm...


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i have this weird theory that maybe hemp diapers deveop stink when they don't get dry enough. hence the germ build up thing. if i get the stink, i'm nukeing mine. gread idea.


----------



## firstlovesnbaby (Dec 13, 2003)

Wow! I never thought about microwaving diapers. I do microwave some water to add to the cycle though.

Congrats on your discovery!


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

what is Shelly's Suds Free Stripping?


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

Well sheely could tell you better, but it is basically washing all your dipes and then pulling out about 10 at a time and washing again on a lower water setting so it can really beat out the suds. I think you need to use hot agin to really get the suds to appear. Someone said adding baking soda at this point will bring out the suds. HTH


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i have this weird theory that maybe hemp diapers deveop stink when they don't get dry enough. hence the germ build up thing. if i get the stink, i'm nukeing mine. gread idea.

I have the same theory, so call me weird too! Not quite dry diapers also are probably not quite clean diapers, so the germs are around to multiply in the moist environment. With so many layers, a diaper can be dry to touch but who really knows about the inside?

My favorite part about nuking diapers is that it is so fast and easy.







I just hope know one loses a favorite diaper because they put it in the microwave.


----------



## mommydama (Jul 25, 2004)

I've nuked all my fitteds and prefolds a couple of times since I started cloth diapering two and a half years ago. I did it to kill yeast. I guess I thought a lot of people did it!


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i have this weird theory that maybe hemp diapers deveop stink when they don't get dry enough. hence the germ build up thing. if i get the stink, i'm nukeing mine. gread idea.

nakking i agree. i have a tester night dipe that a wahm made w/ tons of layers of hemp that worked great but took like 3-4 cycles in the dryer to dry. i started hanging it to dry after it had been through 1 cycle like the other dipes and the smell about killed me! i'm gonna nuke that one and see if it helps.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I am going to try this. I have stripped some of my dipes till there is nothing left and they are still stinking (my oldest most absorbant ones....).

Will it ruin plastic snaps though?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

That is such a cool idea! I am a big fan of my microwave for sterilizing sponges (for dishes, not momma :LOL ). I toss in the wet sponge and nuke it for about 2 minutes







If I ever get stink I'll nuke 'em too


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I have an Avent microwave sterilizer (like you use for bottles or little infant toys) and now I'm wondering if you could use that instead of the ziploc bag? Any thoughts?


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I agree too. This is why I do not like internal soakers. So many people say the long drying time isn't an issue because they partially dry and then hang to finish drying. I just don't think they dry fast enough and give too much time to grow things.

People have told me I'm wrong so many times so it's nice to finally hear others saying this!

Holli

I have thought this before too. I do have some internal soaker diapers that I like enough to keep but I always keep throwing them in the dryer until they're really dry. It seemed energy-wasteful at first but now I put them in with other loads of laundry that need to dry anyway, so it's not so bad.

I have a few I am going to nuke soon though! PUL probably shouldn't be nuked though, huh?

Tara


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Ooh... I also have an Avent microwave sterilizer... but no microwave :LOL What do you think about the mamas who line dry though? By your theory they would all have stink? I don't know, maybe they do... I've never line dried. Glad that it worked for you mama! If we ever get a microwave again I might have to try that.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mami*
Ooh... I also have an Avent microwave sterilizer... but no microwave :LOL What do you think about the mamas who line dry though? By your theory they would all have stink? I don't know, maybe they do... I've never line dried. Glad that it worked for you mama! If we ever get a microwave again I might have to try that.

I would think that if the diapers were hung in the sun and left until they are completely dry that it would be the same as drying in the dryer. I personally do not like hanging to dry in my home (where the sun can't reach it). I always heard that the sun naturally sterilizes things...but now that I am typing it out it sounds funny. Anybody have any words of wisdom out there? Please


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mami*
Ooh... I also have an Avent microwave sterilizer... but no microwave :LOL What do you think about the mamas who line dry though? By your theory they would all have stink? I don't know, maybe they do... I've never line dried. Glad that it worked for you mama! If we ever get a microwave again I might have to try that.

Well, back in the good ole days when I had a line to dry my dipes on (the dog broke my line last year and dh needs some motivation to get it fixed) the dipes would dry very quickly in the sun and breeze. Not the same as when I would air dry my dipes by hanging them off the drying rack in the basement. So maybe it's the rate of drying vs. the method.


----------



## jyanla (Sep 12, 2003)

Ultraviolet rays in sun will sterilize. So hanging dry in sun is another good solution to sterilize. However, basement is normally humid and germs like humid environmnet.


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah, I guess it does make sense that drying in the sun would be fine, but who lives in a perpetually sunny place? Not me here in WA! :LOL Speed of drying would definitely make a difference though. I've always kind of wanted to line dry(to save the dipes from the wear of the dryer) but I don't think I'll be attempting it until summer. At this point I don't have enough dipes to last me as long as it takes them to dry indoors...


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Hmmm ... I have terribly stinky NLs that we use nightly but I just can't stand! They've been rinsed for 2 whole days - literally - and it doesn't help. I'm going to have to try this over the weekend (on a diaper that i can replace first, though, lol!).


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, this sounds good!! Nuke the dipes, and then while they are washing make myself a big ole bag of Lite Popcorn!! :LOL No, really, I like the fact that they are getting sterlized. I have had diapers that hang on to smell like magnets. This would probably do the trick!! I gotta hang on to this idea for future experimentation!! Yay!! Thank you mama for this cool idea!!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

O.K. y'all, this not-yet-mama is reading this thread and recoiling in horror. :ignore uke Somebody please sign me up for some FLATS and don't even let me think about internal soakers or metal snaps!

I don't have a microwave and it seems unlikely that dh's buddies will let us borrow theirs to nuke our diapers....Although maybe they will think it's cool?

*goes off to seriously consider TPing everything in the sample stash with more than 2 layers*


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
*goes off to seriously consider TPing everything in the sample stash with more than 2 layers*

Don't panic just yet...I have plenty of multi-layered hemp inserts and fitteds and don't have a stink problem...it depends a lot on your water supply and how hot your wash water is.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*

I don't have a microwave and it seems unlikely that dh's buddies will let us borrow theirs to nuke our diapers....Although maybe they will think it's cool?

*goes off to seriously consider TPing everything in the sample stash with more than 2 layers*

I agree, don't panic, I've had no stink problems with my wash routine. I have soft water and I turn up my water heater. The only time I had stink issues was when I tried throwing my 6 yo's overnite Undies into the regular wash. NOT a good idea. But it was gone after putting them through my regular wash routine. And those things have a lot of layers. As a matter of fact, probably at least 2/3 of my dipes have internal soakers and have no stink issues.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
O.K. y'all, this not-yet-mama is reading this thread and recoiling in horror. :ignore uke Somebody please sign me up for some FLATS and don't even let me think about internal soakers or metal snaps!

I don't have a microwave and it seems unlikely that dh's buddies will let us borrow theirs to nuke our diapers....Although maybe they will think it's cool?

*goes off to seriously consider TPing everything in the sample stash with more than 2 layers*

Don't freak out yet Mama!







My entire stash is SOS hemp diapers, they have an internal soaker and take 2 dryer cycles to dry. We do not have stink issues with them, and never have. Of course, I dry them in the dryer until they are totally dry, usually 2-3 dryer cycles on HOT. I'd guess that kills anything ... that, topped with TTO in the wash and HOT wash water.









Stink has never been a problem here ... and if it was, I'd probably use a little bleach before I microwaved my diapers.







:


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i think major stink issues are very much related to hard water. we've had minor stink & with basic stripping it's been gone. we have pretty soft water here. i just did a strip & after the 1st wash & rinse i added baking soda- it totally brought out the suds! :LOL

i agree about the microwave & germ killing. i throw my dish sponge in there too!


----------



## leosmama20 (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mami*
Ooh... I also have an Avent microwave sterilizer... but no microwave :LOL What do you think about the mamas who line dry though? By your theory they would all have stink? I don't know, maybe they do... I've never line dried. Glad that it worked for you mama! If we ever get a microwave again I might have to try that.

I live in a hot summer climate and I line dry outside and clothes dry faster than my dryer can dry them. It is really nice. I have one of those circular umbrella lines and I can fit 4 loads of laundry on that thing. Plus, DH wears nicer clothes to work so it really helps cut back on ironing his dress shirts and pants. I was afraid of fading, but they are usually only out there for a short amount of time.

Emily


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll have to try nuking my dipes just to see. All mine are PUL.
I have a 900 watt microwave, should I cut back on the cooking time?


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama*
Don't freak out yet Mama!









Ohh...it is far too late for that. I have not changed all that many diapers in my lifetime and the vast majority of the ones I have changed were disposables. And yet, I've spent months reading graphic descriptions of toxic toddler poop and chunky peanut butter poop vs. creamy peanut butter poop and nice-smelling yogurt-like breastmilk poop and whether it's best dunked, swished, sprayed, plopped, scooped, or left alone. Despite my lack of experience at dealing with other people's bodily fluids, I was not fazed by any of this.

But the thought of warm, moist bacteria growing and thriving deep inside the core of a diaper?

uke

That does it, ladies. I made a new wish list this morning and it consists entirely of flats, covers and pockets. Congratulations, you now have one less potential competitor at the next hyena fitted stocking.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Good less competition at SOS stockings. :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
Ohh...it is far too late for that. I have not changed all that many diapers in my lifetime and the vast majority of the ones I have changed were disposables. And yet, I've spent months reading graphic descriptions of toxic toddler poop and chunky peanut butter poop vs. creamy peanut butter poop and nice-smelling yogurt-like breastmilk poop and whether it's best dunked, swished, sprayed, plopped, scooped, or left alone. Despite my lack of experience at dealing with other people's bodily fluids, I was not fazed by any of this.

But the thought of warm, moist bacteria growing and thriving deep inside the core of a diaper?

uke

That does it, ladies. I made a new wish list this morning and it consists entirely of flats, covers and pockets. Congratulations, you now have one less potential competitor at the next hyena fitted stocking.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izzybee*
I'll have to try nuking my dipes just to see. All mine are PUL.
I have a 900 watt microwave, should I cut back on the cooking time?

You might. PUL is suppose to be autoclavable from what I have read, and microwave sterilization is 'gentler' than an autoclave. But starting at, let's say 8 minutes and adding time as needed is a good idea. Still experimental at this point, you know?


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

you know what, I have tried every blessed thing I have ever heard of for stink - bleach, TTO, Bac-Out, the water in my washer is like 200 degrees, I have a water softener...and STILL they stink. And it's not even just my hemp anymore. And not internal soaker dipes, I sold those. I have OC, sewn-down-at-one-end dipes that stink to high heaven, and all my hemp inserts, and some of my PFs now too.







: Microwave, here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!









ETA: Of course, I have a FL...


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I also wanted to add that I have only microwaved diapers that have been laundered. I am sorry if this wasn't obvious from my original post. Also, I think that a good wash routine is the best defense against diaper stink. The fireflys that I have microwaved with good results were purchased with stink issues (undisclosed) from the TP.

I understand that mamas might have concerns about whether or not this method is sanitary. I am referring to clean, washed diapers that have stink when pee hits them. I don't usually wash my hands or wear gloves when I remove diapers from the dryer. If there are stink germs, they are inside, not on the outside where I am touching. I feel confident that routine washing and drying gets the outside clean. I feel confident that my hands are clean enough to prepare food when I scrub them after a poopy diaper, same thing to me.

I think laundered diapers are clean enough to put in a sealed ziplock bag and place in my microwave.







This method has been used for urinary catheters, which have many of the same germs as diapers for obvious reasons, for over 19 years. I can find a link if anyone is interested. Of course, everyone has a different comfort level and you should go with what works for you.









I might also add that last year the craze was all about microwaving used (and unused, of course) wool soakers in kool-aid to dye them, this isn't really that different, is it?


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm getting ready to try this w/ a couple of used diapers I bought recently. They don't smell terrible, but definitely not totally clean.

Hopefully this will take care of them!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

And one more thing...

If you try this, PLEASE post and let me know if it worked!!!! I am dying to know if my two diapers were a fluke or not!!!


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
And one more thing...

If you try this, PLEASE post and let me know if it worked!!!! I am dying to know if my two diapers were a fluke or not!!!









I'll post tomorrow to let you know how it worked!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

This idea fascinates me and makes total sense.

That said, I'm happily using all flats at home


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Just wanted to share a bit of personal experience here about microwaving diapers - don't nuke the ones that are made with Lastin (the clear plastic-y elastic). It can lose it's stretch or melt all together. I killed a couple of SugarPeas this way a little while back.







: :LOL

But I am seriously considering asking MIL if I can use her microwave to nuke up a couple of our night time dipes. Thanks for sharing this great idea, it totally makes sense.


----------

